# Can't decide on an army...



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Yet another guy needing help choosing. I haven't played Fantasy since the last chaos incarnation. Now that I've traded off the parts (glower if you didn't send stuff back, you know who you are) I can't use, I'm looking to start a new army. My primary criteria is an army that can stay almost entirely in cc, and should have nice models and a decent chance for conversions. I'm stuck between VC and Warriors/Mortals of chaos (I don't know what they're called anymore.) I'm unfamiliar with the new rules for either, so here's my question:

Which of those armies is best suited to a tactically-challenged guy who likes cc armies?

Thanks for any help in advance, 
Varrius.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

Warriors of chaos (WOC) are the best CC in the game. they have no long range ability, minus the hellcannon(wich is over priced but fun to play). they kinda chug across the battle field and walk over their enemys once they get there, you just got to get their first though. also they are very expencive so you wont have manny modles on the board.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

In other words, they haven't changed a bit.  Thanks Stevenhassell, good to know. Anyone out there play VC? How are they?


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

If you want a CC army that needs a lot of stratagy Brettonia might work, Dunno if its a possiblity.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

i have VC as well but i play them as a hord army, lots of skellys and zombies
but vamps are vicious in hand to hand so if you dont mind dealing with cannon fadder so your CC'er and get to a flank and literly walk though units, then thats the army for you. but a hord army is always a bigger project.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I know hordes. :grin: I've gone through orks, nids, kroot mercenaries... I don't have a problem with hordes.

I'm leaning towards VC partly because they're different, partly because they can swarm. I roll terribly (picture my last fight with chaos: Archaon charges a unit of goblins and dies) so the more fodder the better! Do VC have any ranged units?


----------



## tsrudm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Bretonnia*

I play Bretonnia exclusively (dabbled in beats and a couple others). 

I disagree with the above poster who said Bretonnia is good for CC. Bretonnia is good on the charge, but if you do not break your opponent, our knights are a little less than average in CC. And our other units are even worse. The reason I say this is not good for you is because you state you want an army that can "stay" in CC...Bretonnia cannot afford to do this...especially against armies such as WoC or CD. 

Now obviously Bretonnia has virtually no range, and even less magic, so I understand that Bretonnia's only option is CC. But when I think of CC, I think of an army that can afford to stand and fight for a round or two. The knights of Bretonnia are certainly not this. 

My brother plays Warriors of Chaos, and if I cannot break him on the charge, it is only a matter of time before his warriors rip even my best CC knights (Questing or Grail) to shreds.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

If you're tactically challenged and you want a CC army choose Warriors of Chaos. You cant fail with them. My brother has them and he always destroys my VC. I would have collected them, but I just love vampires :biggrin:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

See that's my problem. I know I _should_ do Warriors because they're better, but I _really_ like vampires. :grin: I'm thinking I'll do VC after all. They aren't quite as simple (according to here and GW) but I like the models and I've always liked zombies. I'm off to get some undead next time I have money!

And thanks to everyone who helped me out.
-Varrius


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

yes WOC are a one way army, were VC will give you a more veriaty of fighting if you collect the whole range, (need to get the boold knights:biggrin


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

VC is pretty heavily magic-focused at the moment; from what you describe I'd say WoC is the army for you. Why don't you take a look at Daemons, though? I think they might also have what you're looking for.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm.. ok. I'm not a fan of daemons (I roll terribly on instability saves) but warriors could be fun.  I already have quite a few left over from my last chaos army... it probably is easier. Alright, I'm off to start *Chaos* then. :grin: Sorry for the indecisiveness issue. Chaos is:
-Easier to play
-Already at my desk
-More cc oriented

And so, after a last minute opinion switch, I'm doing Chaos. Thanks, guys.


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

There are a few nice options for CC armies.

Dark Elves are my personal favourite, think of them as a finely balanced sword, you have to strike at the right areas to kill the enemy, and you have to be careful about your expensive, fragile troops.

Chaos are more like a big sledgehammer... the hit very hard but if the initial whollop doesn't work, your in trouble, as it's pretty much all they do...

Undead are possibly the funniest army to play... just the image of 20 gazillion zombies pulling down empire troops is hilarious, not to mention the fact the Vampire can bring 'em back... Speaking of the pointed tooth guys... they are possibly the best heroes in the game... WS6, Str5 (as good as a manticore), and the ability to have both powers AND magical items... pretty sweet if you ask me :so_happy:

Oh wait, sorry... didn't see your last post  good luck with Chaos mate


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

you might find that the old school chaos minnies are way difrerent than the newer range. i suffer from the tall cloked new ones marching with my (almost squating) old ones, i even have some of the old stlye same pose one stile kind. but they dont look tobad but im not to paticular.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

MrFortunato said:


> Dark Elves are my personal favourite, think of them as a finely balanced sword, you have to strike at the right areas to kill the enemy, and you have to be careful about your expensive, fragile troops.


I've done DE, they're almost the same. I do prefer larger metaphorical implements than a sword for butchering the enemy.




MrFortunato said:


> Undead are possibly the funniest army to play... just the image of 20 gazillion zombies pulling down empire troops is hilarious, not to mention the fact the Vampire can bring 'em back... Speaking of the pointed tooth guys... they are possibly the best heroes in the game... WS6, Str5 (as good as a manticore), and the ability to have both powers AND magical items... pretty sweet if you ask me :so_happy:


See, that's my problem. Chaos is my logical choice, but I like the models and fluff better for VC... it's down to practicality vs. coolness.


----------



## octopec (Dec 8, 2009)

And by saying that, you know that you should go for VC. Coolness will ALWAYS prevail in the long run - liking the fluff and the models will create a personal relationship with the army, just having a bashy army doesn't do that. Best of luck choosing


----------



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

If its down to practicality vs. coolness then always pick the coolness, youll like your army better, even if you dont stomp your opponents every game and itll keep you interested in cool fluff, conversions, general awesomeness etc. Have fun pickin


----------

